# Table Saw Rebuild



## Hersh (Mar 24, 2008)

*My First Blog.*

This is my very first blog. I should have started this the day I brought this saw home. I'll try to explain what's going on. My little 10" contractor saw burned the motor up. The little saw was not worth replacing the motor. If I replaced the motor, I would still have an under-powered small saw. I started shopping on the internet to see what I could get, value for the money. While checking out TS's I thought I'd check some local on line classified listings. The first one I came across was: " 10" table saw. $25.00." I called to see if it had been sold. The guy said he still had it. On a whim, I asked where I could see it. Ends up he lives about 5 or 6 blocks from me. When I got there and started looking it over: my mind was saying "Run Away." The table had a lot of rust on it. The wings were covered several different colors of paint and rust. When I asked to hear it run; he said the switch was not working but he could plug it in. It ran real strong. He unplugged it and I looked it all over. This poor saw has been abused and probably never been properly tuned up. Every thing below the table (tilting arbor, Trunnion, etc.) looked good. Needless to say I bought the saw. Interesting side note: I thought I had a $20 and a $10 bill in my billfold, but all I had was a $20. I told him I needed to run back to my place to get five more dollars. He said "don't bother, just get it out of my way." So I did.










As you can see from the picture above, I have done a lot of work on this saw. I must have 10 to 15 hours just on the table top alone. I'm very pleased with the final result. I have cleaned, lubricated and adjusted everything that's under the table. The blade stop for the 90o return from an angle was missing. I replaced the stop and have adjusted it for a perfect 90o return. I used my digital angle finder, dial indicator and true squares to check and adjust. To check repeatability of the accurateness I run it to angles and back to 90o probably 20 times.

Here are some more pictures of it's condition today.




























The fence and rail system needs a lot of work. I've read some of the blogs here on LJ about upgrading to the delta T20-30 fence system. I'm thinking that may be a good way to go. Also I may do a table out feed on the rear and right side wing for a router table. I will blog more as things change.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Hersh said:


> *My First Blog.*
> 
> This is my very first blog. I should have started this the day I brought this saw home. I'll try to explain what's going on. My little 10" contractor saw burned the motor up. The little saw was not worth replacing the motor. If I replaced the motor, I would still have an under-powered small saw. I started shopping on the internet to see what I could get, value for the money. While checking out TS's I thought I'd check some local on line classified listings. The first one I came across was: " 10" table saw. $25.00." I called to see if it had been sold. The guy said he still had it. On a whim, I asked where I could see it. Ends up he lives about 5 or 6 blocks from me. When I got there and started looking it over: my mind was saying "Run Away." The table had a lot of rust on it. The wings were covered several different colors of paint and rust. When I asked to hear it run; he said the switch was not working but he could plug it in. It ran real strong. He unplugged it and I looked it all over. This poor saw has been abused and probably never been properly tuned up. Every thing below the table (tilting arbor, Trunnion, etc.) looked good. Needless to say I bought the saw. Interesting side note: I thought I had a $20 and a $10 bill in my billfold, but all I had was a $20. I told him I needed to run back to my place to get five more dollars. He said "don't bother, just get it out of my way." So I did.
> 
> ...


Those are great old saws. $20 is stealing …....lol


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

Hersh said:


> *My First Blog.*
> 
> This is my very first blog. I should have started this the day I brought this saw home. I'll try to explain what's going on. My little 10" contractor saw burned the motor up. The little saw was not worth replacing the motor. If I replaced the motor, I would still have an under-powered small saw. I started shopping on the internet to see what I could get, value for the money. While checking out TS's I thought I'd check some local on line classified listings. The first one I came across was: " 10" table saw. $25.00." I called to see if it had been sold. The guy said he still had it. On a whim, I asked where I could see it. Ends up he lives about 5 or 6 blocks from me. When I got there and started looking it over: my mind was saying "Run Away." The table had a lot of rust on it. The wings were covered several different colors of paint and rust. When I asked to hear it run; he said the switch was not working but he could plug it in. It ran real strong. He unplugged it and I looked it all over. This poor saw has been abused and probably never been properly tuned up. Every thing below the table (tilting arbor, Trunnion, etc.) looked good. Needless to say I bought the saw. Interesting side note: I thought I had a $20 and a $10 bill in my billfold, but all I had was a $20. I told him I needed to run back to my place to get five more dollars. He said "don't bother, just get it out of my way." So I did.
> 
> ...


Paid $150 for mine, but it ran well. Only had to clean the screws underneath. Somehow, oil and sawdust don't work! Cleaned them out and used graphite. I don't have the open legs, just the backside. Yours is easier to put a catch bin underneath.

I spent another $150 for a good Delta T3 fence - which made it a really good saw. I also bought cast pulleys to replace the cheap aluminum ones for about $12 from Whistler Bearing. I also swapped the fan belt for a link belt type @$25. That really made a big difference!

Nice job!


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Hersh said:


> *My First Blog.*
> 
> This is my very first blog. I should have started this the day I brought this saw home. I'll try to explain what's going on. My little 10" contractor saw burned the motor up. The little saw was not worth replacing the motor. If I replaced the motor, I would still have an under-powered small saw. I started shopping on the internet to see what I could get, value for the money. While checking out TS's I thought I'd check some local on line classified listings. The first one I came across was: " 10" table saw. $25.00." I called to see if it had been sold. The guy said he still had it. On a whim, I asked where I could see it. Ends up he lives about 5 or 6 blocks from me. When I got there and started looking it over: my mind was saying "Run Away." The table had a lot of rust on it. The wings were covered several different colors of paint and rust. When I asked to hear it run; he said the switch was not working but he could plug it in. It ran real strong. He unplugged it and I looked it all over. This poor saw has been abused and probably never been properly tuned up. Every thing below the table (tilting arbor, Trunnion, etc.) looked good. Needless to say I bought the saw. Interesting side note: I thought I had a $20 and a $10 bill in my billfold, but all I had was a $20. I told him I needed to run back to my place to get five more dollars. He said "don't bother, just get it out of my way." So I did.
> 
> ...


That was my first shop power tool, over 30 years ago. You're right, the fence was a bit troublesome. But other than that, it was a great saw. I miss mine, even though I have upgraded to a cabinet saw.

You made a great buy at $20 and an even more impressive restoration and tune-up. Select a good aftermarket fence and you will be very happy.

Well done! Cheers!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Hersh said:


> *My First Blog.*
> 
> This is my very first blog. I should have started this the day I brought this saw home. I'll try to explain what's going on. My little 10" contractor saw burned the motor up. The little saw was not worth replacing the motor. If I replaced the motor, I would still have an under-powered small saw. I started shopping on the internet to see what I could get, value for the money. While checking out TS's I thought I'd check some local on line classified listings. The first one I came across was: " 10" table saw. $25.00." I called to see if it had been sold. The guy said he still had it. On a whim, I asked where I could see it. Ends up he lives about 5 or 6 blocks from me. When I got there and started looking it over: my mind was saying "Run Away." The table had a lot of rust on it. The wings were covered several different colors of paint and rust. When I asked to hear it run; he said the switch was not working but he could plug it in. It ran real strong. He unplugged it and I looked it all over. This poor saw has been abused and probably never been properly tuned up. Every thing below the table (tilting arbor, Trunnion, etc.) looked good. Needless to say I bought the saw. Interesting side note: I thought I had a $20 and a $10 bill in my billfold, but all I had was a $20. I told him I needed to run back to my place to get five more dollars. He said "don't bother, just get it out of my way." So I did.
> 
> ...


great start, the saw looks good.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Hersh said:


> *My First Blog.*
> 
> This is my very first blog. I should have started this the day I brought this saw home. I'll try to explain what's going on. My little 10" contractor saw burned the motor up. The little saw was not worth replacing the motor. If I replaced the motor, I would still have an under-powered small saw. I started shopping on the internet to see what I could get, value for the money. While checking out TS's I thought I'd check some local on line classified listings. The first one I came across was: " 10" table saw. $25.00." I called to see if it had been sold. The guy said he still had it. On a whim, I asked where I could see it. Ends up he lives about 5 or 6 blocks from me. When I got there and started looking it over: my mind was saying "Run Away." The table had a lot of rust on it. The wings were covered several different colors of paint and rust. When I asked to hear it run; he said the switch was not working but he could plug it in. It ran real strong. He unplugged it and I looked it all over. This poor saw has been abused and probably never been properly tuned up. Every thing below the table (tilting arbor, Trunnion, etc.) looked good. Needless to say I bought the saw. Interesting side note: I thought I had a $20 and a $10 bill in my billfold, but all I had was a $20. I told him I needed to run back to my place to get five more dollars. He said "don't bother, just get it out of my way." So I did.
> 
> ...


Phenomenal work !!!!

How DID you get the table back from the dead ??


----------



## Hersh (Mar 24, 2008)

Hersh said:


> *My First Blog.*
> 
> This is my very first blog. I should have started this the day I brought this saw home. I'll try to explain what's going on. My little 10" contractor saw burned the motor up. The little saw was not worth replacing the motor. If I replaced the motor, I would still have an under-powered small saw. I started shopping on the internet to see what I could get, value for the money. While checking out TS's I thought I'd check some local on line classified listings. The first one I came across was: " 10" table saw. $25.00." I called to see if it had been sold. The guy said he still had it. On a whim, I asked where I could see it. Ends up he lives about 5 or 6 blocks from me. When I got there and started looking it over: my mind was saying "Run Away." The table had a lot of rust on it. The wings were covered several different colors of paint and rust. When I asked to hear it run; he said the switch was not working but he could plug it in. It ran real strong. He unplugged it and I looked it all over. This poor saw has been abused and probably never been properly tuned up. Every thing below the table (tilting arbor, Trunnion, etc.) looked good. Needless to say I bought the saw. Interesting side note: I thought I had a $20 and a $10 bill in my billfold, but all I had was a $20. I told him I needed to run back to my place to get five more dollars. He said "don't bother, just get it out of my way." So I did.
> 
> ...


Neil,
To recondition the top, I kinda followed the article in recent ShopNotes mag. (ShopNotes, Vol. 20 Issue 115). I did use some rust remover. With out going to the shop, I can't tell you the name of it. I follwed the directions on the bottle and it did turn the rust black and helped the sander (RO) and all the hand sanding to get the rust off. Then I cleaned it with mineral spirits to remove any and all residual. Then several coats of Automobil Turtule Wax. I think the Auto wax will help rust from forming. I'm note sure where I read that information. In the past I have used Johnsons Floor Wax, and have seen signs of rust forming. I'm going to get some 'TopCote' from Rockler for future protection and slick maintenance. I don't know if TopCote can make it any slicker than it is now.

Thanks to everyone for looking.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Hersh said:


> *My First Blog.*
> 
> This is my very first blog. I should have started this the day I brought this saw home. I'll try to explain what's going on. My little 10" contractor saw burned the motor up. The little saw was not worth replacing the motor. If I replaced the motor, I would still have an under-powered small saw. I started shopping on the internet to see what I could get, value for the money. While checking out TS's I thought I'd check some local on line classified listings. The first one I came across was: " 10" table saw. $25.00." I called to see if it had been sold. The guy said he still had it. On a whim, I asked where I could see it. Ends up he lives about 5 or 6 blocks from me. When I got there and started looking it over: my mind was saying "Run Away." The table had a lot of rust on it. The wings were covered several different colors of paint and rust. When I asked to hear it run; he said the switch was not working but he could plug it in. It ran real strong. He unplugged it and I looked it all over. This poor saw has been abused and probably never been properly tuned up. Every thing below the table (tilting arbor, Trunnion, etc.) looked good. Needless to say I bought the saw. Interesting side note: I thought I had a $20 and a $10 bill in my billfold, but all I had was a $20. I told him I needed to run back to my place to get five more dollars. He said "don't bother, just get it out of my way." So I did.
> 
> ...


@Hersh-What model Craftsman table saw do you have? I am rebuilding a 113.298240 now (http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39218). I would appreciate any advice you can offer. As an aside, I should probably convert the forum discussion to a blog.


----------



## Hersh (Mar 24, 2008)

*Quick Update!*

I thought I would post a quick update.

1. I now have a Delta 36-T30 30" T2 Fence System on the way. I shopped online for the best price for this Fence System. The best deal I could find was from Tools Plus (http://www.tools-plus.com/) for $147.97 and only $6.50 for shipping 55.0 Lbs. Not bad at all.

2. I Also have a Vibration Free Link Belt on the way.

I think with these upgrades I should have a saw that will be accurate and maintainable for a long time to come. When the fence system arrives I will continue with Pics and blog. Hope this is not too hard to install.

Thanks for looking,
Hersh


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hersh said:


> *Quick Update!*
> 
> I thought I would post a quick update.
> 
> ...


You will love your new T-2 fence. It is the best thing I ever did for my old Ridgid saw. It is nice to see someone selling for less than I paid for mine too.


----------



## Hersh (Mar 24, 2008)

*The TS Fence Has Arrived and Is Now Installed, Here's How I Did it.*

*THE FENCE IS HERE!*

NOTE: Please read parts 1 and 2 to know how I got where I'm at today. Thandks for looking, any comments or suggestions are welcome, Hersh










Now the fun begins. I unpacked eveything and counted all the nut and bolts, etc. Then read the instructions and reviewed some of LJ's blogs and started in. The first thing I had to determine was how the holes on the saw line up with the holes on the fence. I soon realized that none of the holes were going to work. Also noticed that the bolt heads on both wings were 'proud' of the flat front of the table. Since I want to add a router table on the right side, I removed the right wing. I will drill a couple of holes for bolts on the Left wing to strengthen it.

I have resigned to the fact that I will have to drill holes in the front and rear rails. I studied SimonSKL's Project "A Delta T2 fence for my Craftsman tablesaw", and realized why he used the masking taple on the table top. I put the masking tape on the top as well. And placed the fence on the table tight against the saw blade. With my big T square I drew a ling on the tape that was dead on to the "0" on the fence Scale. Adding tape to the rails and transfering the line to the rails, showed me where the holes for the rails needed to be drilled. Since the holes on the tube are pre-drilled and tapped. the proces is repeatable. I drilled and coutersunk the front rail. Then mounted the front rail and tube. Set the fence on the tube and added a couple of the bolts. Then mounted the rear rail and it is good to go. Wow, this a slick unit
.



























*CHECKING THE ACCURACY OF THE FENCE INSTALL.*

As You can see the metal 'Centering' rule is set at "0" and the Fence is at 15" and the scale is showing 15". This is very accutate.



























I made a couple of minor adjustment for dead on parrall and that was it. All in all a very easy project.

I have added the new link belt, made some sawdust and I'm a very happy camper.










Thanks for Looking, Hersh


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Hersh said:


> *The TS Fence Has Arrived and Is Now Installed, Here's How I Did it.*
> 
> *THE FENCE IS HERE!*
> 
> ...


Great job


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hersh said:


> *The TS Fence Has Arrived and Is Now Installed, Here's How I Did it.*
> 
> *THE FENCE IS HERE!*
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## rmoore (Mar 9, 2011)

Hersh said:


> *The TS Fence Has Arrived and Is Now Installed, Here's How I Did it.*
> 
> *THE FENCE IS HERE!*
> 
> ...


Just found this blog. I also have a Craftsman TS. Looks just like yours from what I can tell. I also install the same fence you did. Best $150 I spent. The 2 plastic set screws for adjusting the fence at 90 degrees to the table… have you had any trouble with them moving on you? Mine both turned all the way in and the frame scratched the ruler. Not sure how to stop them from moving. I got my saw used for $25, plus a dado set and molder head for $25 each.


----------



## Hersh (Mar 24, 2008)

Hersh said:


> *The TS Fence Has Arrived and Is Now Installed, Here's How I Did it.*
> 
> *THE FENCE IS HERE!*
> 
> ...


rmoore,
Hey, thanks for looking. So far I haven't had that problem. I have waxed the tube, rear rail and all bearing surfaces on the fence. I think this will reduce friction on the nylon glides that help hold the fence in place. I will keep an eye on this potentiel problem. I agree with you, that this was money well spent. I feel like I now have a 'real' TS. You also got a great deal on your saw.

Hersh


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Hersh said:


> *The TS Fence Has Arrived and Is Now Installed, Here's How I Did it.*
> 
> *THE FENCE IS HERE!*
> 
> ...


i have the same old saw but did some changes to the fence that came with the saw to prove that it is not as bad as told on the net
take a look and you may see some other items that make my saw work much better then the original
let me have some feedback

kiefer


----------



## rmoore (Mar 9, 2011)

Hersh said:


> *The TS Fence Has Arrived and Is Now Installed, Here's How I Did it.*
> 
> *THE FENCE IS HERE!*
> 
> ...


kiefer
I love what you did with your saw! If I had that nice of a fence to start with I may have tried that… if I could have imagined it. LOL Unfortunately, my fence was broken when I got it and I had to buy a new piece for it. I never could get it square. It was the piece that rides the front rail.










As you can see, the original fence was narrow and the rails were short. Only 24 inches to the right of the blade. The rails were simple angle iron, too.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Hersh said:


> *The TS Fence Has Arrived and Is Now Installed, Here's How I Did it.*
> 
> *THE FENCE IS HERE!*
> 
> ...


great job saws coming together, now you just need a support table on the righthand side of the saw.


----------



## Hersh (Mar 24, 2008)

Hersh said:


> *The TS Fence Has Arrived and Is Now Installed, Here's How I Did it.*
> 
> *THE FENCE IS HERE!*
> 
> ...


Everyone,

Thanks for looking at my little blog.

bigike, I'm looking at ideas for the right hand wing. It's going to be a router table with vaccuum attatchment, drawers, and other storage.

I have just added castors to the TS. There will be a new chapter to this blog later today with pictures of how I added the castors. Also, pictures of the crosscut sled I just finished as well.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hersh said:


> *The TS Fence Has Arrived and Is Now Installed, Here's How I Did it.*
> 
> *THE FENCE IS HERE!*
> 
> ...


That's a serious fence upgrade. I'm considering replacing the one on my old JET contractor. I see you changed over to linkbelts. Have you been pleased with their performance?


----------



## Hersh (Mar 24, 2008)

Hersh said:


> *The TS Fence Has Arrived and Is Now Installed, Here's How I Did it.*
> 
> *THE FENCE IS HERE!*
> 
> ...


Bertha,

Do I like linkbelts? Yes, I do! It's such a pleasure to turn this saw on and listen to it come up to speed. Before the linkbelt, I'm sure that everyone in the neighborhood could here this saw run. It is very quite now and seems to have more power. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hersh said:


> *The TS Fence Has Arrived and Is Now Installed, Here's How I Did it.*
> 
> *THE FENCE IS HERE!*
> 
> ...


In that case, I will be ordering them today!


----------



## Hersh (Mar 24, 2008)

Hersh said:


> *The TS Fence Has Arrived and Is Now Installed, Here's How I Did it.*
> 
> *THE FENCE IS HERE!*
> 
> ...


Bertha,

I'm sure you won't be sorry. You have probably already done this, but make sure your pulleys on the motor and the blade shaft are coplaner. I use a long straight edge to alingn the pulleys. It will make everything work better.


----------



## Hersh (Mar 24, 2008)

*Adding A Mobile Base to the TS.*

Well here I go again adding additional improvements to the TS. Since I want the ability to move tools around the shop as needed I needed to add a mobile base. I came accross this design in "Shop Notes, Vol. 20, Issue 115. I like the way it works. It is easy to use and rolls around very nicely. At this point it has only one draw back. Until solve the sawdust collection promblem the sawdust falls directly down to the large plywood wings. Keep that in mind as you look at these pictures.

This picture shows the base in the up position for moving around the shop.










This picture shows the screen door latch that is very easy to use. To lower the TS solidly to the floor, simply use your toe to release the screen door latch and let the table down.










This picture shows the TS in the down position. Notice the long wing is up in the air. To raise the table saw to move it around, you step on the wing that is sticking and press down to latch it the the screen door catch.
Thats about all there is to it. I used 1/2" all-thread for the shaft or Axle. Solid rod would be better than the all-thread. My saw weighs 150 lbs. more now than it did because off adding the Delta fence (see blogs 1,2, and 3).








In this shot you can get a better view of how the screen door latch works.










I used scrap wood I had laying around the shop. I did buy the castors, 1/2" emt conduit straps, nylock nuts and washers. Another advantage to this design is the wheels are on the inside of the saw frame rather than outside like most store bought mobile bases. Over all this is an inexspecive, easy to use mobile base. I will be putting one of these on my bandsaw when I get it moved into the shop.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Omegacool (Jun 17, 2008)

Hersh said:


> *Adding A Mobile Base to the TS.*
> 
> Well here I go again adding additional improvements to the TS. Since I want the ability to move tools around the shop as needed I needed to add a mobile base. I came accross this design in "Shop Notes, Vol. 20, Issue 115. I like the way it works. It is easy to use and rolls around very nicely. At this point it has only one draw back. Until solve the sawdust collection promblem the sawdust falls directly down to the large plywood wings. Keep that in mind as you look at these pictures.
> 
> ...


Nice work


----------



## JonK (Dec 24, 2012)

Hersh said:


> *Adding A Mobile Base to the TS.*
> 
> Well here I go again adding additional improvements to the TS. Since I want the ability to move tools around the shop as needed I needed to add a mobile base. I came accross this design in "Shop Notes, Vol. 20, Issue 115. I like the way it works. It is easy to use and rolls around very nicely. At this point it has only one draw back. Until solve the sawdust collection promblem the sawdust falls directly down to the large plywood wings. Keep that in mind as you look at these pictures.
> 
> ...


Hersh, after being inspired by your mobile base I went looking for the plans though, I could not locate them on the web. Is it possible you have a direct link you could share or detail plans to post? Thank you.


----------



## jesse_jgw (Dec 17, 2013)

Hersh said:


> *Adding A Mobile Base to the TS.*
> 
> Well here I go again adding additional improvements to the TS. Since I want the ability to move tools around the shop as needed I needed to add a mobile base. I came accross this design in "Shop Notes, Vol. 20, Issue 115. I like the way it works. It is easy to use and rolls around very nicely. At this point it has only one draw back. Until solve the sawdust collection promblem the sawdust falls directly down to the large plywood wings. Keep that in mind as you look at these pictures.
> 
> ...


I just ran across this post while looking for something else.

I built one of these for my Grizzly band saw and love it! Plans are here http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2012/05/03/easy-lift-mobile-base/


----------

